# verbose output from pkg upgrade?



## stephen.wall (Oct 20, 2022)

Is it possible to make `pkg upgrade` explain why it's removing packages?

Background:  I am attempting to upgrade a system with 12.3 installed, via packages (i.e. results of "cd /usr/src ; sudo make packages"), to 13.1. also using packages.  `pkg` spits out a few `SAT solver` messages, then proceeds to uninstall a package that is marked not automatic and vital, and which happens to be the foundational package of the system I'm upgrading (i.e., this package has dependencies of everything else I need installed).

I see a few of the pkg subcommands have a --verbose option, but not upgrade.  Is there anything I can do to make it more verbose about it's decision making? (Including building pkg with alternate source code or build options)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2022)

The pkg(8) command itself has a debug option.


```
-d, --debug
	     Show debug	information.
```


----------



## mer (Oct 21, 2022)

And a "-n" which means "go through the motions but don't do anything" which may also help


----------



## stephen.wall (Oct 21, 2022)

Thanks.  Missed the `-d`, knew about `-n`.  In my case, dry-run behaved differently than a live run, the package in question was not included in the output for dry run, but was removed by the actual run.

Is upgrading 12.3 to 13.1 using the `FreeBSD-*` packages built by `make packages` a supported operation, or am I in uncharted waters here?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 21, 2022)

stephen.wall said:


> Is upgrading 12.3 to 13.1 using the `FreeBSD-*` packages built by `make packages` a supported operation, or am I in uncharted waters here?


Pkgbase still has a lot of issues, so you're in uncharted waters.



			PkgBase - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## stephen.wall (Oct 21, 2022)

We've been using it successfully for major (10->11->12) and minor/patch updates for years, but I don't know if any of those releases had the level of major package reorganization that 13 has.  Thanks for the link, I'll read through it.


----------

